
Show HN: A store locator widget that instantly shows nearest stockists - jakegry
https://closestlocator.com/
======
jakegry
Built a store locator widget that can sit in the corner of a website (targeted
towards businesses that sell their products in stores or have to do with
multiple locations). Instantly shows visitors how close the nearest stockist
is and lets them explore other nearby stockists. Made the locator responsive
so that it looks and works awesome on mobile devices. Would love to get
feedback :)

